# Tire Temperature



## Steve H (May 27, 2009)

I have a new TPMS I wnt to program but I can't find any information about the upper safe limit for tire temperatures. Anyone know at what temperature the "warning" should sound? My tires are 225/75/15 Load range E.


----------



## H2H1 (May 28, 2009)

Re: Tire Temperature

Steve sorry but I can't help you on that question, but if you do find out please email me as I am planning on buying the TPMS when I get back home. But I don't know where to look, but I am sure I can find it on  the web. So good luck on your finding.


----------



## jack g (May 28, 2009)

RE: Tire Temperature

Steve, you tire pressure montior system doesn't monitor tire temperature.  It only tells you the tire pressure.  Make sure tires are cold and filled to proper pressure prior to installing TPMS.  I just had TPMS installed this A.M., also convinced the business to give me 4 free transmiters to put on the toad. Wanted to put one on the toad's spare but they just laughed at me.  Duh.


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2009)

RE: Tire Temperature





> jack g - 5/28/2009 1:33 PM Steve, you tire pressure montior system doesn't monitor tire temperature. It only tells you the tire pressure. Make sure tires are cold and filled to proper pressure prior to installing TPMS. I just had TPMS installed this A.M., also convinced the business to give me 4 free transmiters to put on the toad. Wanted to put one on the toad's spare but they just laughed at me. Duh.



Hello! Actually...my TPMS does monitor tire temperature as well as tire pressure. It is a TST brand which has both features. I did notice when setting it up the default "danger" temp is 157 f. I guess I will just leave it there until I can find some additional information. The internet was not to helpful with getting specific information.

Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2009)

Re: Tire Temperature

Steve I would think the posted temp would be correct but I would have thought the temp would run that on hot days.  Keep us posted on what you find. I ck mine regular with a lasser beam temp guage and it generally reads in the 120 range on outer tires and 130 on rear inner tires.


----------



## brodavid (May 29, 2009)

Re: Tire Temperature

good info


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2009)

Re: Tire Temperature





> C Nash - 5/29/2009 6:20 AM Steve I would think the posted temp would be correct but I would have thought the temp would run that on hot days. Keep us posted on what you find. I ck mine regular with a lasser beam temp guage and it generally reads in the 120 range on outer tires and 130 on rear inner tires.



Thank you! I had no idea at what temperature tires ran! 120-130 gives me a good starting point! If I have a tire to far from that range it might warrant further investigation e.g. pull over and check!  

Happy Camping!


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2009)

Re: Tire Temperature

Steve this is on a MH so don't know if the 5th wheel will be in that temp range or not.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 30, 2009)

Re: Tire Temperature

I go by the old dinosaur method of:  if the tire is very hot to the touch, its time to SLOW DOWN.  Tires run cooler at slower speeds.  I don't travel in the summer when outside temps are higher than 85 degrees.  I get up early and get off the road early.  My only 2 blowouts occurred in 90+ degree temps.


----------



## CAC RV (Jun 1, 2009)

RE: Tire Temperature



This is what I found on tire tempuratures

While this is not set in stone: A very general rule of thumb is that a properly inflated/loaded tire, when up to operating temperature - one hour or more of operation - will typically run about 60 degrees F hotter than the ambient temperature. Anything above 200 degrees F could lead to tire degradation and you need to investigate for a problem.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 3, 2009)

RE: Tire Temperature



> CAC RV - 6/1/2009 7:38 AM
> 
> This is what I found on tire tempuratures
> 
> While this is not set in stone: A very general rule of thumb is that a properly inflated/loaded tire, when up to operating temperature - one hour or more of operation - will typically run about 60 degrees F hotter than the ambient temperature. Anything above 200 degrees F could lead to tire degradation and you need to investigate for a problem.



That's interesting information and something I hadn't heard before! Thanks!


----------

